# :-). I had a show!!



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi. How are ya? Good! Well I had a show today (June 4th) . I was so excited. It was my first pointed/rated show. I had 6 classes. 
I did:
1.) Model Hunter (with a dark bay hano mare, my trainer's)







<< Like that one

Then 
2.) mini Stirrup w/t eq
3.) mini Stirrup w/t pleasure
4.) mini Stirrup w/t hunter 
5.) Short Stirrup w/t eq
6.) Hunter Hack W/T (1 18'')

Warm-up was great. Secret didn't jump on Hunter Hack :-(. She was good. I placed in all 6. YAY! The crop was too short and I couldn't reach Secret's back end! Erk!!!! I was trying to get her to go over but she wouldn't. I was upset and disappointed. . But, I got over it. I just lined up and yeah. So comments, suggestions, ect.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I've never shown so I don't have any advice, but it sounds like you had fun which is always important.


----------



## Barn Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

I dont show english but congrats


----------



## hunterjumper2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

Congrats! I love showing  I've only been to 2 shows over the past year but they are addicting!!


----------

